

Ask HN: Crowd source an application to RFS 10 YC Summer 14 - coreymgilmore

Let&#x27;s try to crowd source some ideas for applying to RFS 10. This would be for YC summer 14. I think the energy and AI definitely have huge potential for breakthroughs and potential for to become the next Google of the world.<p>Energy is a pretty stagnant market with the exception of solar really. The next big thing could be more distributed generation and gathering energy from waste heat from homes, businesses and converting it to electricity. There is an immense amount of heat rejected to the environment that could be used for meaningful power. Another idea is wind: solar has been brought downmarket so home owner and not just utilities can afford it. Small scale wind could be next. Imagine turbines on building roofs, small ridges, backyards, and near parks and fields.
======
pskittle
At- least where we're at in time , being the next google in the world (when
you're accused of spying on your users, is highly unfavorable)

that being said , i think generation of energy from waste from homes would be
a pretty slick thing , esp in developing countries (Also where google makes
most of it's money from )

